

Enhancing the AVIC-5000NEX part 2 - comex
https://fail0verflow.com/blog/2014/enhancing-the-avic-5000nex-pt2.html

======
post_break
I did the noob version of this with my toyota head unit. After realizing all
the "apps" were java jar files and I was in over my head I noped out of my
plan to remove that annoying "Please agree to these terms before driving with
a navigation" screen.

~~~
legulere
Java actually is pretty easy to decompile and thus to reverse.

~~~
post_break
For most people maybe, but I'm code slow so it's like Mt Everest.

